# [Risolto] Xorg non parte

## davedeth

Sera gente! Ho un problemino con xorg: non mi si avvia  :Shocked:   L'output dell'errore mi restituisce questa frase:

Fatal server error:

no screens found.

Le ho provate tutte! Qualcuno sa come togliermi di impaccio?Last edited by davedeth on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

qualche informazione in più non sarebbe male, puoi redirigere l'output in un file con

startx 2> logfile

oppure trovi il file di log completo in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

hald e dbus sono avviati correttamente?

----------

## davedeth

Cercando a destra e a manca e rileggendo più volte il log di xorg ho scoperto che nel mio kernel (di cui ero fiducioso visto che compilato con genkernel) mancava il supporto ad agp. Percui ho ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo tali moduli e il risultato è stato che xorg adesso funziona ma non mi riconosce mouse e tastiera quindi non posso loggare   :Very Happy:  Hald e dbus vengono caricati correttamente... almeno così sembra.

Come faccio?

----------

## ago

hai inserito in make.conf qualcosa tipo:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"
```

?

----------

## davedeth

Mi manca evdev perchè sulla guida non c'era scritto   :Mad:   Adesso come faccio ad impedire a gdm di avviarsi per emergere evdev?

----------

## darkmanPPT

io per questi casi, facevo così.

1) prendi il livecd di gentoo (o un qualsiasi livecd)

2) inserisci e caricalo

3) apri una shell e montati su /mnt/gentoo la partizione corretta dove sta la tua "/"

4) chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

5) env-update

6) rc-update del xdm default

7) control+d (in modo da uscire dal chroot)

 :Cool:  umount /mnt/gentoo

9) riavvia il pc e carica il tuo linux (senza usare livecd)

oppure, se per caso hai un demone ssh attivo sulla tua macchina gentoo, ti colleghi in remoto ed esegui l'rc-update come scritto sopra

mi pare che, in teoria, si possa anche passare qualche parametro al kernel in modo chenon carichi X, ma non ricordo bene

--------------------------------------------------------

sulla configurazione del mio grub (io uso grub 2) nella riga riguardante il "recovery mode", il boot loader carica questo:

```
        linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-zen46 root=/dev/sda1 ro single                             

```

forse se provi a passare 

```
ro single   
```

 come parametro al tuo kernel, può darsi che parta in recovery mode (e quindi caricando solo una shell e basta)

se ti chedi come fare a passare il parametro, questo è presto detto:

1) riavvia il pc

2) alla schermata di grub (se usi grub ok, altrimenti non so come si faccia con lilo o qualcos'altro) premi "e" (edit) sopra il kernel che vuoi caricare

3) alla schermata successiva, posizionati sopra la riga dove v'è scritto quale kernel caricare e premi "e"

4) inserisci in fondo alla riga i due parametri e premi invio

5) premi "b" per fare il boot

----------

## ago

si ma dato che inserisce il livecd e fa il chroot sulla partizione, se lo emerge direttamente da li il driver input  :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

Sono riuscito ad inserire nel make.conf evdev e ho ricompilato xorg (emerge xorg-server) ma ancora il mouse e la tastiera non ne vogliono sapere.

----------

## spillo

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito ad inserire nel make.conf evdev e ho ricompilato xorg (emerge xorg-server) ma ancora il mouse e la tastiera non ne vogliono sapere.

 hal è avviato correttamente?

```
/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add hald default
```

----------

## ago

 *spillo wrote:*   

>  *davedeth wrote:*   Sono riuscito ad inserire nel make.conf evdev e ho ricompilato xorg (emerge xorg-server) ma ancora il mouse e la tastiera non ne vogliono sapere. hal è avviato correttamente?
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
> ...

 

più che altro direi:

emerge -DNav xorg-server

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *spillo wrote:*    *davedeth wrote:*   Sono riuscito ad inserire nel make.conf evdev e ho ricompilato xorg (emerge xorg-server) ma ancora il mouse e la tastiera non ne vogliono sapere. hal è avviato correttamente?
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
> ...

 

nel momento in cui fai l'emerge di xorg-server, le dipendenze vengono automaticamente soddisfatte. mettere "-DN" non vedo come ti potrebbe aiutare.

semmai (riferito a davedeth), potresti postare le flag attivate per il pacchetto xorg-server e per il pacchetto xorg-drivers?

 :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> nel momento in cui fai l'emerge di xorg-server, le dipendenze vengono automaticamente soddisfatte. mettere "-DN" non vedo come ti potrebbe aiutare

 

Prova a modificare il tuo INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf, lancia emerge xorg-server e vedi se vengono applicati cambiamenti -.-'

----------

## davedeth

Le use del mio make.conf sono: "-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal alsa"

----------

## ago

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Le use del mio make.conf sono: "-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal alsa"

 

eix -I xorg

----------

## davedeth

Qualcuno mi spiega come montarmi su /mnt/gentoo la partizione corretta dove sta la mia "/"?

Scusate se lo chiedo ma il metodo che ho usato prima non funziona più  e neanche quello di aggiungere ro single alla linea del kernel funziona.

----------

## ago

per montare e chrootare da livecd basta: 

```
mount /dev/$nomedeltuodevice /mnt; chroot /mnt
```

fai tutte le modifiche che vuoi ed esci dal chroot con 

```
exit
```

e successivamente smonti la partizione con

```
umount
```

----------

## davedeth

Grazie infinite per tutti i consigli che mi avete date... adesso il sistema funziona benissimo! Siete i migliori!

Davvero grazie mille! Per caso sapete come avere gnome 2.28 visto che mi ha installato gnome 2.26?

----------

## ago

un thread un problema...

```
echo "gnome-base/gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

oppure gnome-light se hai installato quello

----------

## lavish

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> [...] ... adesso il sistema funziona benissimo! [...]

 

Oltre a quanto detto da ago non dimenticare di aggiungere al titolo del thread il tag [RISOLTO], grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> un thread un problema...

 

Hai ragione... scusate non lo farò più... è che mi sembrava poco furbo aprire un thread per una cosa da poco come quella di gnome... chiedo perdono ancora.

Grazie infinite per tutto l'aiuto che mi avete dato! Gentoo è LA distro (per quanto mi riguarda)!

----------

